# One More Thing To Check…



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Upon our return from our most recent camping trip I was flushing out the black and grey water tanks and running a water/Calgon mix through the various openings (sinks, toilet and shower) and made a discovery! The plumbing lines (black pipes) under the sink were leaking!







I had filled up the sink then pulled the plug to give a nice good flush through the lines. For some reason, I opened up the door under the sink and noticed water flowing out through one of the fittings! Yikes! We keep extra paper towels and napkins in the top shelf under the sink and the first roll of paper towels acted like a massive sponge. I quickly plugged the sink and checked the plumbing connections, ALL of them were loose.







I was able to tighten them by hand and tested again, no leaks. Normally we don't fill the sink than pull the plug, so previously we did not have that amount of water flowing through the pipes all at once otherwise I think I would have noticed sooner. I hope.









Anyway, just one more thing to check perhaps once a season as vibrations may cause the connections to loosen over time.

Happy camping!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Call. Im going to check mine before we get wet !


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Where do you buy Calgon? What is the product called exactly?

Me thinks Calgon makes a number of items - like Ladies "Bubble Bath" stuff.









My Holding Tanks have been under a lot of stress lately, perhaps they could use a good Bubble Bath.

Thanks!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

FlashG said:


> Where do you buy Calgon? What is the product called exactly?
> 
> Me thinks Calgon makes a number of items - like Ladies "Bubble Bath" stuff.
> 
> ...


Here's what I bought. It's the water softener, not the bubble bath.







My local big chain supermarket had the stuff.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks a bunch! I have asked the stores for Calgon. They look at me kinda funny!

Yes, Sir and would like a Loofah to go with your Bubble Bath?









Later , I thought of a really good come-back!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Water connections too can come loose....and the A/C unit.....and elec connections.....and everything else. Just road vibration I guess.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

You're welcome. I've also used this:







when I couldn't find Calgon.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Upon our return from our most recent camping trip I was flushing out the black and grey water tanks and running a water/Calgon mix through the various openings (sinks, toilet and shower) and made a discovery! The plumbing lines (black pipes) under the sink were leaking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this the bathroom sink? Normally, these are "gray" lines, aren't they? Black tank cathes directly from the hopper...sinks and shower drain to the gray tank(s)...

Either way, leaks are NOT nice...

Bob


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Eagleeyes said:


> Was this the bathroom sink? Normally, these are "gray" lines, aren't they? Black tank cathes directly from the hopper...sinks and shower drain to the gray tank(s)...
> 
> Either way, leaks are NOT nice...
> 
> Bob


This was the kitchen sink. I'm referring to the drain pipe color with the 'trap' and 'Y' fittings. After all that I didn't think to check the bathroom sink!







Will do that tonight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is on my dewinterizaiton list. Those cheap plastic pipe tend to work loose over time....simple hand tightening will do the job. Too much (using tools) and you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good call. Back before we were outbackers we were boaters, i tightened our galley sink fittings too much with a wrench and must have cracked the fitting and didnt know it. the wet carpet eventually clued us in that there was a new problem.
Be carefull with the tools!
DT


----------

